# Trying to get Dog to Bark in Truck



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place, and I didn't want to hi-jack http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f10/pup-wont-bark-9496/ in the Working Puppy portion, although my issue may be similar.

I have a 16 month old Rottie that will bark on command, although I sometimes have to be patient. A ball helps as a good motivator for this dog. With that in mind, how can I get him to bark while in the back of the truck (contained in a truck topper) when someone is approaching?

I've had stuff stolen out of my truck and trailer in the past. Previous Rott got two of the guys and it was a beautiful thing  . Hard to believe anyone would even try such a thing with a 100 lb+ dog in the bed of the truck! Anyway, this dog will let someone walk around the truck and even open the back of the topper without so much as making a sound. I would like him to be vocal as someone approaches to at least act as a deterrant.

I'm open to any tips or suggestions to getting the dog to act as a vehicle alarm, so throw them at me.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

he is still young- but a couple of suggestions on training I have done- position yourself in the back of the truck with the dog- as your" trainer bad guy" starts to approach the car-give your dog a suspicious "watch him command" to alert him, then as the bad guy gets closer...give his bark command and praise praise praise-pat him like that is the best ever and hold his collar-like you are holding him back- frustrating him....and if he is already trained in bite work-have your bad guy reward him with a bite....if not, just let him know he is the best dog in the world and continue to build his confidence. (keep close watch on his body language- as you see his ears change, body posture change, etc-the slightest change....praise ...really concentrate on his body language to catch the suttle clues-and encouraging the behavior and it will go faster)

you can do this with you sitting inside the vehicle with the dog also...but the point here- teach him what you are asking him to do. He may also be that one in a few dogs, that are going to focus on the bad guy-not bark, but will bite after the bad guy crosses a certain point-they have no problem with their confidence, we had one GSD like that and Chico our Mal would rather surprise you,than warn you. You can get them to be verbal- it just takes a little longer- good luck Mo


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Some dogs just don't have that territorial aggression. Even so, you can still teach him to bark but will it be convincing enough to a bad guy? Mo's idea is a good one.

Howard


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Then again, some dogs are ........well.........just dogs. Good luck.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

Eric.... Once you go down this path there is no turning back. Just make sure that you will be able to take the barking ALL THE TIME before you start.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

LOL, I had to laugh because I would give my eye teeth if my dogs did NOT bark in the truck. One barks at other dogs, the other at any person who gets within about 3 feet of the truck or stares at him.


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm not worried about him barking too much, if he gets there.

Both of my dogs tend to be very vocal when someone or an animal comes into the yard and with a word I can turn their barking off. Of course, if I'm not there they'll keep up with the barking, but that's fine with me.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

we worked on the very same thing. My rottie isn't a huge barker but he will bite you if you stick your hands in the car. He had it down after a couple of sessions with the helper then we installed the "on duty" command where he is supposed to be bite ready when I say "on duty". It's not 100% and may never be but it nice when I can tell somebody to run to my truck an grab something for me.

Here's a pic of one of the training sessions - if you cross a certain threshold in the truck he will bite you. You can see the drool as he anticipates the bite.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And then again, some dogs have territorial aggression and don't bark. People often went up to the car to look at our Landseer sitting quietly in the back of the car looking like a Panda but once they got to near he'd lunge at them and they jumped back in fright.

One chap at the club wanted to test him and put his hand in the car - I warned him but he didn't believe me and got his hand back just in time.

Does a dog have to bark to protect?


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Eric, what about putting some warning signs on your truck.

Caution. Do not approach. Working K9 or something to that affect.

Nobody knows except you if your dog is going to bite or lick them them to death.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

My old rott would sneak up to people near our fence and then lunge at them. He never barked at them nor was he a trained PP or sport dog. 

I think Mo is right on target with the training idea and I also suggest some window clings or stickers warning people.


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Does a dog have to bark to protect?


Nope. But in the case of a lawsuit, I would want to be able to say that the perp ignored the warning barking and that the dog did not bite "unprovoked."


----------



## Eric Eschmann (Jun 21, 2008)

I like the idea of the dog barking to act as a deterrant when someone is at least a short distance away.

I'll put the tips to use and see if we can get the dog to catch on.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That is funny because I have to crate my dog in the truck, because he will bark at everything non stop. He even barks at me when I close the window on the cap, and tries to bite every car that drives by even thought there is a cap with tinted windows on it.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a nice looking Rott Chris


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> That is funny because I have to crate my dog in the truck, because he will bark at everything non stop. He even barks at me when I close the window on the cap, and tries to bite every car that drives by even thought there is a cap with tinted windows on it.


I had to get an aluminum crate. The crate that's posted in the pic above wasn't enough when a bunch of kids thought it was funny to taunt him at the SW Regionals a few months ago. I don't know exactly what happened but I heard he bust out of his crate and went after four kids. One of the members of my club was there in time to stop a kid from being munched.

My rottie is fine with most things when his in the truck crate though he can't stand motorcycles and afros. He doesn't care about people in general but if you have an afro he'll light up. Crazy dog.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Careful what you wish for! 
My older GSD started "guarding" the car when he was about 6 months old. I didn't object at the time because he was going off on the dealers on the corner by the house when we drove by. 
We've moved to a much nicer neighborhood now but he's still firing up on anyone that walks by the car. 
Keeps me on my toes when I try and take a quick nap waiting for the stop light to change.:-o


----------

